# Some stuff I finished and things in progress



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2019)

Since I got the shop set up I have been cranking out some fun stuff.

Paddles, katanas, bowls, canes and working on a commissioned humidor now.

Koa, purple heart, maple 




Koa, purple heart, ebony




Birdseye eucalyptus 




Koa, coffee




Redwood, basswood 




Sapele, maple 




Koa, purple heart 



Milo, ebony 




Koa




In progress, koa, mango burl, purple heart, African mahogany

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice work, Don! I especially like the 1st and 3rd paddles pictured.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 18, 2019)

Those paddles are quite simply - GORGEOUS!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 18, 2019)

That's some really nice Craftsmanship to say the least. Good thing your not in my neck of the woods because those would be hard to compete against.

Would you mind editing your post to list the woods used on those projects? I'm also wondering which woods came from Hawaii or another source like WB?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm lovin it all. Very cool stuff brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 18, 2019)

Islander!! 

Nice stuff! Redwood (?) paddle is off the charts. The last one is very cool also with the accent piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 18, 2019)

Great to see you posting, Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh yeah, cool stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> That's some really nice Craftsmanship to say the least. Good thing your not in my neck of the woods because those would be hard to compete against.
> 
> Would you mind editing your post to list the woods used on those projects? I'm also wondering which woods came from Hawaii or another source like WB?


Updated pics,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2019)

That last paddle is gonna be the bomb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2019)

All awesome pieces Donnie, but that Milo piece is my fave. Good to see you my brother! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 18, 2019)

Outstanding workmanship all the way around!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2019)

You knocked it completely out of the park! The assortment of projects and quality beyond comprehension is something for most of the rest of us to strive for! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 18, 2019)

Don’t recall a nicer array of different work. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2019)

This is what the koa and mango burl looks like with alcohol on it. The mango will be on both sides.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 19, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Updated pics,



Don, Thanks for the updated wood names. You really did everything justice, but those eucalyptus & redwood burl paddles are drool worthy. If you ever consider making your own wood project calendar then count me in.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 19, 2019)

Some other shots of the 2 paddles


Karl_TN said:


> Don, Thanks for the updated wood names. You really did everything justice, but those eucalyptus & redwood burl paddles are drool worthy. If you ever consider making your own wood project calendar then count me in.


Lol, here is something else for 12 different items, you can make one and I'll buy a copy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 19, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Some other shots of the 2 paddles
> 
> Lol, here is something else for 12 different items, you can make one and I'll buy a copy.
> 
> View attachment 174251



See if your wife can help with better backgrounds first, and let her re-take the last picture in order to remove that ghastly reflection. 

Seriously, the finish on your items are amazing. Please share a few finishing tips when you have some time.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 19, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> See if your wife can help with better backgrounds first, and let her re-take the last picture in order to remove that ghastly reflection.
> 
> Seriously, the finish on your items are amazing. Please share a few finishing tips when you have some time.


Step 1. Apply finish
Step 2. Buff
Step 3. Take picture of item

How do you do it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow,it;s all very impressive. Some day when my pen making grows up, it wants to be a burly paddle! Love that finial as well, and that humidor is smokin!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 19, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Wow,it;s all very impressive. Some day when my pen making grows up, it wants to be a burly paddle! Love that finial as well, and that humidor is smokin!!


This is as far as I got on the humidor so far. This is going to be the front face and the top so the lines will carry up and over.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 19, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Step 1. Apply finish
> Step 2. Buff
> Step 3. Take picture of item
> 
> How do you do it?



You're either really good or you forgot all the sanding steps. Sadly all my finishes start with a lot of sanding.

So what finish brand & type do you prefer using?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 19, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> You're either really good or you forgot all the sanding steps. Sadly all my finishes start with a lot of sanding.
> 
> So what finish brand & type do you prefer using?



I ridiculously expensive boat finish that's 3 parts but it gives a great uv resistant finish.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks like you’ve found some decent wood to use!  Beautiful work on each and every one!

I agree with the idea to let Maya photograph the shiny pieces...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 19, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Looks like you’ve found some decent wood to use! Beautiful work on each and every one!
> 
> I agree with the idea to let Maya photograph the shiny pieces...


Hush up Bones!

I still practicing my hollow forms, I tried on a certain peice of redwood which I blew through the wall of. Haven't forgot about you and when I get it dialed in I'll send you some junk with a funky top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 20, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is as far as I got on the humidor so far. This is going to be the front face and the top so the lines will carry up and over.
> 
> View attachment 174263


Looking good on this one already. I thought that first box was a humidor. Either way, nice box! I look forward to seeing this one completed.


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 20, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I ridiculously expensive boat finish that's 3 parts but it gives a great uv resistant finish.
> 
> View attachment 174266



Don, I seem to recall that you make these paddles differently based on function (used in water or decorative only). Do you use the same ridiculously expensive 3 part boat finish on the decorative paddles or just the ones intended for use? Also, was AWLGRIP UV Boat Finish used to keep red from fading in your gorgeous Flame Box Elder Paddle by chance?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 20, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Don, I seem to recall that you make these paddles differently based on function (used in water or decorative only). Do you use the same ridiculously expensive 3 part boat finish on the decorative paddles or just the ones intended for use? Also, was AWLGRIP UV Boat Finish used to keep red from fading in your gorgeous Flame Box Elder Paddle by chance?


I only make wall hangers and yes, that's the finish that kept the red in the fbe. It's the only finish I use.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 20, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Looking good on this one already. I thought that first box was a humidor. Either way, nice box! I look forward to seeing this one completed.


The first box was a jewelry box for my wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

